# Happy Birthday Te Gato!!!!



## beatrizg

Feliz cupleanos, Te Gato!!!  Y un abrazo desde la soleada Atenas.


----------



## belén

Happy Birthday to the funniest cat around


----------



## cuchuflete

Happy Birthday K *G*a*to*!​  
Keep using those unsurbordinated clawzes

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Magg

Happy birthday!
Have a nice day and enjoy yourself.

Best wishes,
Magg


----------



## Artrella

*Hey!! K GF are you ready to go and  celebrate in Mexico???   I'm ready love!! 

Happy birthday K!!!!  Kissies, huggies and yadda..yadda...yadda....      *​


----------



## Whodunit

*Hey Te Gato, our yadda ... yadda ... Cat!!!​*_*Happy Birthday!*​_


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Happy Birthday yadda yadda Girl!!! Hope that you'll enjoy your day and more birthdays to come..


----------



## LV4-26

Hi tg,

I'm glad I'm not too late on this one.
A very happy birthday to the greatest cat in the world!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cath.S.

Je te souhaite un merveilleux anniversaire,* Te Gato* !

Du* CHOCOLAT* en perspective ?  
http://www.cricketsoda.com/images/storyimages/yumfood/chocolate.jpg


----------



## timpeac

Have a puuuurfect birthday TG!

Tim


----------



## lauranazario

Happy birthday, happy birthday, happy birthday... and six more to round up congratulations for all your nine lives. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## zebedee

Happy Birthday Te Gato!

Hope you have a great day with loooots of chocolate cake. (remember to save a specially gooey piece for me...)

zeb


----------



## Agnès E.

I took the liberty to bring a friend of mine,
 Who is as fond of chocolate as you.
 
http://www.yatoula.com/gif/animaux/ani19.gif

I am sure that you will not mind
As you share several points of view
As well as sidelong green eyes
And a taste for striped fur
The possibility of emitting a purr
Each time someone with you is nice.

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE
JOLI CHAT !!​


----------



## Phryne

.

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, KAREN.. .!!!!*​
for many years to come... without telling us your age.   

MJ


----------



## mjscott

Estas son las mañanitas
que cantaba el Rey David
hoy que es día de tu cumpleaños
te las cantamos así:

¡Despierta, te_gato, despierta!
¡Mira que ya amaneció!
¡Ya los chocolates te llaman;
la luna ya se metió!


----------



## alc112

Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## Philippa

*Many happy returns, te gatita!!**
Hope you're having a relaxing and fun day! * 
Love
Philippa


----------



## garryknight

*Happy birthday, tg, and may you have many, many more*. ​


----------



## DDT

Happy Birthday........*YADDA YADDA!!!*

DDT


----------



## ILT

*¡Feliz cumpleaños a tí
feliz cumpleaños a tí
feliz cumpleaños Teeeeeee Gato ...
feliz cumpleaños a tí!
*
Te Gato, I wish you all the best for today and always

ILT


----------



## te gato

awww..I didn't even know this was here...

Thank you all for sharing in my day...
and making it very special...
with  the three c's....(_no..nothing to do with Diamonds_)...
*chocolate.. cake...and cats*...

and for those of you who are just itching to know how old I realy am...
(_keep itching_)  

lets just say that I am a fine wine...
aged with perfection..
with no sediment on the bottom... 
(_although the bottle might be a little warped and cracked..a little dusty...and the cork is not in a tight as it should be..yadda,yadda_..)

Thank you all again..it meant a lot...

tg


----------



## NTFS

* Happy Birthday Karen!!!!* 

Moooorrreeee Chocolates for you!!!!! Yadda yadda!


NTFS!


----------



## Like an Angel

Te Gatito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm late again, shame on me... I hope you had a blast and all your dreams came true!!!!!!!!! *Happy Birthday tooooooooooooo youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!  *


----------



## funnydeal

I know others have said they were late, ummmmmmm, perhaps,  but not as me   

I hope you had had a great birthday ........  Congratulations yadda yadda girl


----------



## Alundra

MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES.

Alundra.


----------



## mjscott

te_gato
Your comment about the cork reminded me of a joke:

_What kind of chonis do 90-year old men wear--boxers or briefs?_
_--Depends._

May your birthday celebration last 365 1/4 days!
Your friend,
mj


----------



## te gato

Sorry to be late in thanking you..(_just got out of hospital_)

but...
NTFS..Like an Angel..Funnydeal..Alundra..and MJ (_my laughing friend_)
thank you..thank you..yadda,yadda...
K


----------



## mzsweeett

Happy Birthday GF!!!!

Sadly I am late.....but my thoughts are there with you whilst we drink our chocolate coffee!!!

You are a great person and I wish you much happiness!!!

Hugs,

~T~


----------



## supercrom

No soy tan lechuga como para decir "Feliz cumpleaños" después de mes y medio, pero NUNCA es tarde.

Para una persona *superespecial* un gran obsequio, aunque sea virtual.







Lamento haber extraviado durante ese tiempo y haber estado cronológicamente lejano.

Ojalá que la hayas pasado de lo mejor con Pequeño.

*Supercrom*


----------

